# Can bees reuse beeswax?



## WildWisc (Dec 19, 2007)

Ok, I am completely new to beekeeping. In fact, my first batch of bees won't arrive until the end of the month. So, pardon me if this is a ludicrous question. I have some beeswax and honey from a hive a relative had last year. I melted down the comb and skimmed the hardened wax off the top of the honey. Now I have a jar of wax with some honey on it. I think I had read that bees can "recycle" beeswax? If this is true, can I add this wax and honey to help get them started when they arrive?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Rural Economist (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes, you absolutely can. Lots of people fed their wax back to the bees.


----------



## WildWisc (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

WildWisc said:


> Ok, I am completely new to beekeeping. In fact, my first batch of bees won't arrive until the end of the month. So, pardon me if this is a ludicrous question. I have some beeswax and honey from a hive a relative had last year. I melted down the comb and skimmed the hardened wax off the top of the honey. Now I have a jar of wax with some honey on it. I think I had read that bees can "recycle" beeswax? If this is true, can I add this wax and honey to help get them started when they arrive?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


NO.


----------



## TAGoodwin (Mar 6, 2013)

One of numerous sources Forney beekeepers is utube videos be Frederick Dunn. He puts out a new one every Friday. Must be well over 300 by now.


----------

